# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  കണ്ടൂരാൻ അഡ്മിനേലി

## kandahassan

@Aattiprackel Jimmy, @abcdmachan, @adarshpp, @AGNIDEVAN, @ajbryt, @AjinKrishna, @ajithsnair123, @ALEXI, 
@amintvm, @aneesh mohanan, @anishfk, @AnWaR, @ashik999, @asuyalu, @avd, @baadshahmian, @babichan, @Bahuleyan, @ballu, @BangaloreaN, @bigbhai, @binz, @blackpixel, @Bodyguard Jayakrishnan, 
@Boney, @Boyz, @camel, @Chandakadu Vishwan, 
@Cheenkanni, @Chirakkal Sreehari, @ClubAns, @Daniel John, 
@David Billa, @david john, @Deewana, @DHIMDI MATHAI, @dipu10, @Don Mathew, @Dr House, @Dylan, @E Y E M A X, @Eazy04, @Film Freak, @Film Lover, @firecrown, @FK Jacky, @Flackyz, @Frankenstein, 
@frincekjoseph, @Gafoorkadosth, @GaniThalapathi, @Giggs, @Grand Master, @Hail, @hakkimp, @Hari, @Hari Jith, 
@hsalihba, @Identity, @ikkafan, @Irshu, @Iyyer The Great, @J SURYA, @JabbaR, @jack sparrow99, @Jason, @Jeemothavahanan, @JIGSAW, @JJK, @kandahassan, @kannan, @Karikamuri Shanmugan, @KARNAN, @Kashinathan, @KEERIKKADAN JOSE, 
@Kingmaker, @KingOfKings, @kiran, @krishnaranni, @KRRISH2255, 
@KulFy, @LALIKKA, @Madhavanunni, @Maha Sambavam, @Makarand, @MalappuramMoosa, @Manayil, 
@MANNADIAR, @Mayavi 369, @megamaestro, @melparambu, @MeoW, 
@MHP369, @Moviebuff369, @mujthaba, @Munaf ikka, @muthalakunju, @MVP, @NANBAN, @Naradhan, @Nischal Kumar, @Nithin Kunnummal, @nmaks, @nryn, @NvN, @Observer, @ParamasivaM, @prashantnair101, 
@premg, @PRINCE, @PunchHaaji, @Punyalan, @raamzcool, @rajaips, @rajees, @rajivnedungadi, @RAM KOLLAM, @Ravi Tharagan, @remil4remil, @renjuus, @Richard,  @Robinhood,  @Rohith,  @rozzes,  @rtrtrt,  @saamy,  @sachinlal,  @sadasivan,  @SadumoN,  @Sajidhof,  @Sal kk,   @san,   @Santi,   @sarath k,   @sherlock holmess,   @Silv,   @sirius,   @solomon joseph,   @Spartan,   @speedster,   @Spunky,    @sreeoman,    @The Megastar,    @The Wolverine,    @THOMSON,    @ULTIMATE STAR,    @Unniz,    @UoB,    @Vamban,    @veecee,    @Vigathakumaran,     @Viru,     @visakh r,     @vishnugk88,     @vivek achayan,     @VSK,     @Warlord,     @wideeyes,     @xeon,     @yash,     @yathra

----------


## kandahassan

*കണ്ടൂരാൻ അഡ്മിനേലി* 


*കണ്ടൂരാൻ അഡ്മിൻ ആകും കാലം* 
*മെമ്പർ മാർ എല്ലാരും ഒന്നുപോലെ* 
*ഇൻഫ്രയും ഇല്ല ബാനും ഇല്ലാ* 
*തള്ളൽ വിധഗ്തന്മാർ ആരും ഇല്ലാ* 

*വഴിപോക്കന്മാരില്ല ഫേക്കന്മാരില്ലാ* 
*ചൊറിയുന്ന രാമന്മാർ ഒന്നുമില്ലാ* 
*ഉപന്യാസം എഴുതുന്ന വീരന്മാരില്ലാ* 
*വർഗീയ ചങ്ങായിമാർ ആരുമില്ലാ* 

*ദൃശ്യം ടാ ഇല്ല രാജമാണിക്യം ഡാ ഇല്ലാ* 
*രസതന്ത്ര മിത്തുകൾ  ഒന്നുമേ ഇല്ലാ* 
*നീലത്തിൽ മുങ്ങിയ ഹാക്ക് ബാറികൾ ഇല്ലാ* 
*ചോട്ടാ ഭീമന്മാർ ഒന്നുമേ ഇല്ലാ* 

*നാരദന്മാർ ഇല്ലാ ഭട്ടന്മാർ ഇല്ലാ* 
*നിധികാക്കും തറവാടികൾ ഒന്നുമേ ഇല്ല* 
*സുടാപ്പികൾ ഇല്ല സങ്കികൾ ഇല്ല* 
*നന്മകൾ പരത്തുന്ന മനുഷ്യർ മാത്രം ....................*

----------


## Sal kk

> *കണ്ടൂരാൻ അഡ്മിനേലി* 
> 
> 
> *കണ്ടൂരാൻ അഡ്മിൻ ആകും കാലം* 
> *മെമ്പർ മാർ എല്ലാരും ഒന്നുപോലെ* 
> *ഇൻഫ്രയും ഇല്ല ബാനും ഇല്ലാ* 
> *തള്ളൽ വിധഗ്തന്മാർ ആരും ഇല്ലാ* 
> 
> *വഴിപോക്കന്മാരില്ല ഫേക്കന്മാരില്ലാ* 
> ...


Kalaki :Band:  :Band: 

Aadyam mod ayi kazhivu theliyikanam :Declare:

----------


## maryland

thanks... @kandahassan...
siggy aakkaam.. :Secret:

----------


## kandahassan

> Kalaki
> 
> Aadyam mod ayi kazhivu theliyikanam


 :Thnku:  sal bhai

----------


## maryland

> sal bhai


siggy-il link idaan pattunnilla.. :Help: 
too long ennu parayunnu.. :Moodoff:

----------


## kandahassan

> thanks... @kandahassan...
> siggy aakkaam..


 :Thnku:  Maryland 

5 minute kondu undakkiya item aanu ...

----------


## kandahassan

> siggy-il link idaan pattunnilla..
> too long ennu parayunnu..


Thats not a problem Mary .....second Part will be in next year  :Secret:

----------


## maryland

> *കണ്ടൂരാൻ അഡ്മിനേലി* 
> 
> 
> *കണ്ടൂരാൻ അഡ്മിൻ ആകും കാലം* 
> *മെമ്പർ മാർ എല്ലാരും ഒന്നുപോലെ* 
> *ഇൻഫ്രയും ഇല്ല ബാനും ഇല്ലാ* 
> *തള്ളൽ വിധഗ്തന്മാർ ആരും ഇല്ലാ* 
> 
> *വഴിപോക്കന്മാരില്ല ഫേക്കന്മാരില്ലാ* 
> ...


ee kavithayil mention cheythittullavare njaan mention cheyyunnu... @BangaloreaN
 @Balram
 @mukkuvan
 @Gafoorkadosth
 @tinjuJISHNU
 @MALABARI
 @Naradhan
 @nidhikutty
 @nanma


aareyenkilum vittu poyittundo..?  :Read:

----------


## Naradhan

> ee kavithayil mention cheythittullavare njaan mention cheyyunnu... @BangaloreaN
>  @Balram
>  @mukkuvan
>  @Gafoorkadosth
>  @tinjuJISHNU
>  @MALABARI
>  @Naradhan
>  @nidhikutty
>  @nanma
> ...


Mentionte aavashaymillayirunnu ... Vannapale kandu ee oochali kavitha ..  :Mad:

----------


## maryland

> Mentionte aavashaymillayirunnu ... Vannapale kandu ee oochali kavitha ..


saahithya vaasanayillaaathe engane aanu raajasadassukalil veena vaayikkunnathu..?  :Lapharp:

----------


## kandahassan

> ee kavithayil mention cheythittullavare njaan mention cheyyunnu... @BangaloreaN
>  @Balram
>  @mukkuvan
>  @Gafoorkadosth
>  @tinjuJISHNU
>  @MALABARI
>  @Naradhan
>  @nidhikutty
>  @nanma
> ...


Kavitha Veendum Veendum vaayiku ....varikalude ullilekku poku appol Bakki ullavare koode kittum ....Its just a troll poem ..so take it that sense....Then the title is itself a troll to one  :Laughing:

----------


## Naradhan

> *കണ്ടൂരാൻ അഡ്മിനേലി* 
> 
> 
> *നാരദന്മാർ ഇല്ലാ ഭട്ടന്മാർ ഇല്ലാ 
> നിധികാക്കും തറവാടികൾ ഒന്നുമേ ഇല്ല* 
> *സുടാപ്പികൾ ഇല്ല സങ്കികൾ ഇല്ല* 
> *നന്മകൾ പരത്തുന്ന മനുഷ്യർ മാത്രം ....................*


നാട്ടില്* പ്രഭുക്കളെ കണ്ടാലറിയാത്ത 
കാട്ടില്* കിടക്കുന്ന മൂളിക്കുരങ്ങു നീ.   :Beee:

----------


## Naradhan

> ee kavithayil mention cheythittullavare njaan mention cheyyunnu... @BangaloreaN
>  @Balram
>  @mukkuvan
>  @Gafoorkadosth
>  @tinjuJISHNU
>  @MALABARI
>  @Naradhan
>  @nidhikutty
>  @nanma
> ...


bhat and chotta bheem aokke evide.. ?

----------


## maryland

> bhat and chotta bheem aokke evide.. ?


aaraa chotta bheem..?
manassilaayilla...
pandathe @Bheeman Reghu aano..?  :Confused1:

----------


## Naradhan

> aaraa chotta bheem..?
> manassilaayilla...
> pandathe @Bheeman Reghu aano..?


Yep ...  :Yes:

----------


## kandahassan

> Yep ...


 :Nono:   :Nono:   :Nono:

----------


## renjuus

kollaam..ninga admin aavunn akaalathinu vendi wait cheyyunnu.... :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  @kandahassan

----------


## Naradhan

> 


Pinne BHEEM BHAI aano .. .?

----------


## kandahassan

> Pinne BHEEM BHAI aano .. .?


Alla ........Ee chodyathinu utharam coming soon ....just wait & See....

----------


## maryland

> Alla ........Ee chodyathinu utharam coming soon ....just wait & See....


ID undaakkaan povukayaano..?  :Maxim:

----------


## visakh r

Naalllaaa arthavathhhaayaa sahishnathayulla kavitha samaharam :cheers:

----------


## kandahassan

> ID undaakkaan povukayaano..?


Vere arelum utharam Kandu pidikkumo Ennu nokkatte illel Njan thanne avasanam parayam ...

----------


## kandahassan

> Naalllaaa arthavathhhaayaa sahishnathayulla kavitha samaharam


 :Thnku:  vishak bhai

----------


## renjuus

> ID undaakkaan povukayaano..?


karuppaayi ullappol athnte aavashyamundo... :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *കണ്ടൂരാൻ അഡ്മിനേലി* 
> 
> 
> *കണ്ടൂരാൻ അഡ്മിൻ ആകും കാലം* 
> *മെമ്പർ മാർ എല്ലാരും ഒന്നുപോലെ* 
> *ഇൻഫ്രയും ഇല്ല ബാനും ഇല്ലാ* 
> *തള്ളൽ വിധഗ്തന്മാർ ആരും ഇല്ലാ* 
> 
> *വഴിപോക്കന്മാരില്ല ഫേക്കന്മാരില്ലാ* 
> ...


kaaryangal ingane okke aanenkil pinne admin nte aavshyam illallo

----------


## Sajidhof

kidukki  :Thumbup:   :Clap3:

----------


## maryland

> karuppaayi ullappol athnte aavashyamundo...


 :Secret:  :Secret:

----------


## Spunky

kollatta kanda  :Laughing:

----------


## kandahassan

> kidukki


 :Thnku:  Sajidhof

----------


## kandahassan

> kollatta kanda


 :Thnku:  Spunky

----------


## xeon

> *കണ്ടൂരാൻ അഡ്മിനേലി* 
> 
> 
> *കണ്ടൂരാൻ അഡ്മിൻ ആകും കാലം* 
> *മെമ്പർ മാർ എല്ലാരും ഒന്നുപോലെ* 
> *ഇൻഫ്രയും ഇല്ല ബാനും ഇല്ലാ* 
> *തള്ളൽ വിധഗ്തന്മാർ ആരും ഇല്ലാ* 
> 
> *വഴിപോക്കന്മാരില്ല ഫേക്കന്മാരില്ലാ* 
> ...


 :Bigboss:  Like A Boss.. Ningalkku Newgeneration Cinemayil gaanam padachude

----------


## Nischal Kumar

> *കണ്ടൂരാൻ അഡ്മിനേലി* 
> 
> 
> *കണ്ടൂരാൻ അഡ്മിൻ ആകും കാലം* 
> *മെമ്പർ മാർ എല്ലാരും ഒന്നുപോലെ* 
> *ഇൻഫ്രയും ഇല്ല ബാനും ഇല്ലാ* 
> *തള്ളൽ വിധഗ്തന്മാർ ആരും ഇല്ലാ* 
> 
> *വഴിപോക്കന്മാരില്ല ഫേക്കന്മാരില്ലാ* 
> ...


Kunditha parathayulla oru preshojwalitha potta kavitha keep it uo kandan  :Silsila:  :Silsila:  :Silsila:

----------


## Robinhood

Pwolichu :Band:  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

> Like A Boss.. Ningalkku Newgeneration Cinemayil gaanam padachude


Will try bro ........ :Thnku:

----------


## kandahassan

> Kunditha parathayulla oru preshojwalitha potta kavitha keep it uo kandan


This is not a potta kavitha this is a troll kavitha  :Thnku:

----------


## kandahassan

> Pwolichu


 :Thnku:  Robin Hood

----------


## The Megastar

:Dash3: ..............

----------


## BangaloreaN

> This is not a potta kavitha this is a troll kavitha


Admin online undu, kavitha vaayikkan vannathavum.

----------


## kandahassan

> Admin online undu, kavitha vaayikkan vannathavum.


 :Thinking:   :Thinking:   :Thinking:

----------


## kandahassan

> ..............


 :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:

----------


## saamy

kalakki  :cheers:

----------


## Hari

kollaam.



 :Good:

----------


## kandahassan

> kalakki


 :Thnku:  saamy

----------


## kandahassan

> kollaam.


 :Thnku:  Hari

----------


## MALABARI

> *കണ്ടൂരാൻ അഡ്മിനേലി* 
> 
> 
> *കണ്ടൂരാൻ അഡ്മിൻ ആകും കാലം* 
> *മെമ്പർ മാർ എല്ലാരും ഒന്നുപോലെ* 
> *ഇൻഫ്രയും ഇല്ല ബാനും ഇല്ലാ* 
> *തള്ളൽ വിധഗ്തന്മാർ ആരും ഇല്ലാ* 
> 
> *വഴിപോക്കന്മാരില്ല ഫേക്കന്മാരില്ലാ* 
> ...


dddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :Yendhonnadhu:

----------


## kandahassan

> dddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


 :Silsila:   :Silsila:

----------


## MTV

polappan  :cheers:

----------


## kandahassan

> polappan


 :Thnku:  MTV

----------


## nanma

> *കണ്ടൂരാൻ അഡ്മിനേലി* 
> 
> 
> *കണ്ടൂരാൻ അഡ്മിൻ ആകും കാലം* 
> *മെമ്പർ മാർ എല്ലാരും ഒന്നുപോലെ* 
> *ഇൻഫ്രയും ഇല്ല ബാനും ഇല്ലാ* 
> *തള്ളൽ വിധഗ്തന്മാർ ആരും ഇല്ലാ* 
> 
> *വഴിപോക്കന്മാരില്ല ഫേക്കന്മാരില്ലാ* 
> ...




 :Yahbuhuha: ................................... :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## kandahassan

> ...................................


 :Silsila:   :Silsila:

----------

